# Ясная поляна



## a-feda (22 Янв 2011)

Подскажите пожалуйста каком состоянии можно купить "ясную поляну" за 40 тыс руб?
Заранее Спасибо.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (22 Янв 2011)

Ясная поляна очень добротный и крепкий инструмент.Я имею ввиду инструменты до 90-х годов выпуска.Потом качество резко упало.Как сейчас ,не знаю.На последних Полянах не играл. Цена ведь зависит не только от состояния ,но и от спроса.В Москве за такой инструмент будут просить 70-90 тысяч ,а в регионе и 40-50 может стоить.Надо смотреть обязательно,инструмент и за 40 тысяч может быть не плохим и за 90 тысяч убитым,хотя чтобы,убить Ясную поляну, надо очень постараться. Я очень люблю этот инструмент,хотя легко могу прикупить и самый навороченный Юпитер,да вроде бы ,как, все в свое время.Сейчас мне это ни к чему.Сын у меня пианист и все Юпитеры ему по барабану.Так ,что играю в свое удовольствие, на Поляне-прекрасный инструмент,проверенный временем.


----------



## zet10 (22 Янв 2011)

Странный вопрос!Как правильно ответил Игорь за 40 тыс.р. можно купить как дрова так и очень в хорошем состоянии инструмент.Что то советовать неглядя в таких вопросах невозможно!


----------



## a-feda (23 Янв 2011)

А для какого вида жанра используют "Ясную поляну"?


----------



## ze_go (23 Янв 2011)

для вида жанра музицирования :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (23 Янв 2011)

a-feda писал:


> А для какого вида жанра используют "Ясную поляну"?


Еще есть глупее вопросы))?


----------



## a-feda (23 Янв 2011)

Не все такие умные. Лучше бы ответил на вопрос!


----------



## zet10 (23 Янв 2011)

ze_go полностью ответил на него.


----------



## a-feda (23 Янв 2011)

Я имел виду для концертной деятельности сойдет?


----------



## zet10 (23 Янв 2011)

Вполне.Хотя конечно смотря какую концертную деятельность вы замышляете))?!


----------

